# problème de repartition macOS/windows



## joeynizarr32 (31 Août 2019)

bonjour j'ai un problème de partition je voulais installer un windows 10 mai il voulait pas y'a t il une solution?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Problème de partition ou de répartition ? Et je ne vois pas ce que le mois de mai vient faire là dedans 

Plus sérieusement, il faudrait nous en dire un peu plus, avec si peu d'info, on ne peut pas vraiment aider

Pierre


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2019)

joeynizarr32 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un problème de partition je voulais installer un windows 10 mai il voulait pas y'a t il une solution?


Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu utilises et dans quel Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? On ne peut pas utiliser un fichier .iso dans un Mac dont l'année n'est pas de 2012. Jusqu'à 2011, c'est obligatoirement avec une copie d'un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC.


----------

